# What does goat stand for?



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

I was wondering what it stood for and how it started?


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Suburb Thuggin said:


> I was wondering what it stood for and how it started?


grand trismo omolagato


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO...move the letters around and you have Goat...I never was a big fan of that in the "day"...nor "The Great One" or some of the others...Gran Turismo Omologato or GTO has always worked for me...
Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

mr.gto said:


> grand trismo omolagato


Acutually its' Gran *Turismo* Omologato which is an Italian acronym meaning a homologated grand touring car. Goat is just a colloquialism that comes from the initals. Were you just looking for what the initials stand for or what the term itself means? It's actually kind of boring, You could look it up on wiki. Like Silversport said, GTO is fine with me....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The word "Goat" was an ad created by Wangers in 67 showing a young man standing next to a red 67 with rally I's and redlines. The ad was titled "A boy and his GOAT" and was rejected several times by the corporate committee.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just a play on the letters, as stated above. We used to say Gas Tires Oil, Get The Others, and my favorite: Get the Tools Out.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Acutually its' Gran *Turismo* Omologato which is an Italian acronym meaning a homologated grand touring car. Goat is just a colloquialism that comes from the initals. Were you just looking for what the initials stand for or what the term itself means? It's actually kind of boring, You could look it up on wiki. Like Silversport said, GTO is fine with me....


basically it came from GM one morning. They walked into the shop and this car had magically appeared from god. on the side was embroidered GTO. No one knows how it got there just that jesus himself drove it hahaarty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Elaborating on what Randy stated:

Wanger's team was given an assignment to form a word from the G-T-O initials, the only letter that could create a name was the letter "A". The letters were jumbled around and the only word that could be created was GOAT. Goat was presented to the Pontiac brass who rebuked the name and stated no way will the car be referenced to a goat.

The word GOAT spread quickly and the name GOAT was then tagged. 

This is the official version of how GOAT came to be.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very interesting. I've filled my learning quota for the day.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Gets There Ontime


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

*G*reatest *O*f* A*ll *T*ime
*G*as, *O*il *A*nd *T*ires


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ninjured said:


> *G*reatest *O*f* A*ll *T*ime
> *G*as, *O*il *A*nd *T*ires


Muhammad Ali....................
GTO.................................


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

greatest of all time


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought it was cause the car was marketed towards the older crowd and then when the younger crowd saw how fast the car was, they said, "Hey, who's the old Goat in the GTO?"


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought they were called goats because they eat almost anything.






Including batteries. :lol:


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

Going To Outrun :cool


----------



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

GTO stands for "Greatest of All Time". Started in 1964 when the gto was beating the competition.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

In my case it stands for:

*G*et
*O*ut
*A*nother
*T*housand


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Goat Roper said:


> In my case it stands for:
> 
> *G*et
> *O*ut
> ...


Eric,
I'm in the same

*B*reak
*O*ut
*A*nother
*T*housand
:wink3:

Erika and I are meeting some friends later this morning in Lake Hughes at the Rock Inn.
I did the Lancaster Blvd Cruise on Friday evening.
Big turn out and a lot of cool rides.
The '67 is running good again and the only GTO to make an appearance.
A big shout out to Wayne & Dave's Automotive.
I'll talk to you soon.
HD


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You don't see that many GTOs out there, I went to the Pomona meet and there were hundreds of cars but the only Pontiac I saw was a Catalina.
Hopefully I can get my goat running good enough to go somewhere besides to the shop and back.
:/
I ordered some spray cans of Silverglaze so I can at least have matching jack stands.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> In my case it stands for:
> 
> *G*et
> *O*ut
> ...




I've had my 66 for over 43 years, I've heard them all, including several I don't care to repeat.

But after doing a complete frame-off rotisserie restoration, to me it is : 

*G*ee,
*O*nly
*A*nother
*T*en thousand?


----------

